# Updated Pics -Top2Bottom - Topazbimma



## TopazBimma (Oct 11, 2002)

Whats up guys.... havnt been around here in a while. I figured i would post some recent pics of my car to show you what i have been up to!!!!

enjoy...

comments criticisms and suggestions are all greatly appreaciated!!!!


----------



## TopazBimma (Oct 11, 2002)

2


----------



## TopazBimma (Oct 11, 2002)

3


----------



## TopazBimma (Oct 11, 2002)

4


----------



## TopazBimma (Oct 11, 2002)

5


----------



## TopazBimma (Oct 11, 2002)

6


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

Nice pics! Love the wheels! :thumbup:


----------



## TopazBimma (Oct 11, 2002)

7


----------



## TopazBimma (Oct 11, 2002)

8


----------



## TopazBimma (Oct 11, 2002)

9


----------



## TopazBimma (Oct 11, 2002)

10


----------



## TopazBimma (Oct 11, 2002)

11


----------



## TopazBimma (Oct 11, 2002)

thanks guys...enjoy... 

let me know what ya think!!!!


----------



## TopazBimma (Oct 11, 2002)

nothin????


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

TopazBimma said:


> *nothin???? *


:hi:  I already posted :slap:  I really like that bmw logo on the plexiglass :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

since you asked...

I just think these front add-on things (not the splitters, although those are bad too) are terrible looking










makes the car look completely out of proportion.


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

Your car looks great . . . I love the Wheels . . . what brand & size tires did you go with ?


----------



## Bobby 325i (Oct 18, 2002)

Those are the New VISIONS made by Breyton. they look like 19's to me. could be wrong. I have seen these wheels in person on an ///M Coupe. they are very aggressive looking. TopazBimma, good work on the mods..the car looks really good:thumbup:


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

Nice pics of your car! I like what you did with your audio setup. What do you have for a headunit?


----------



## car_for_mom (Jul 15, 2002)

Very, very nice - if you ever get to SoCal, perhaps you'd have some suggestions for my TopasBlau 325i?

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------

